# Strapping in on the lift?



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

scottland said:


> This is more of a poll than a question. I've been seeing more and more people strapping in while on the lift and riding off that way. Just curious how many of you do the same, and what your thoughts on it are.


i know people do this, but i know a lot more people get on the lifts already strapped in becuase they do the duck waddle thing to the lift. just wondering, are you seeing them actually strapping while riding it, or are you seeing them come off the lift strapped in?


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I think this is probably an east coast thing, as I spend about 2-4 days a week on the mountain here in Colorado and have not seen it. I don't think it would go over well either. I guess if I do see it here, I will just write it off as another noobie tourist stunt....:dunno:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

in my opinion (FOR THAT IS ALL THAT IT IS)....

those who strap in both feet a pussaholics.

the reason for why you are not supposed to strap both feet in, is so you can mount and dismount the chair easily, ie retain balance, whilst being sure of getting the hell outta the way should things go pear shaped. both feet strapped in doesn't allow this, and rightly lifties bollock anyone trying to do this in eurolandia.

point is, these people know they shouldn't, but they lack the sack to risk falling and lookinng foolish as they learn how to get off the chair one footed. we all have to start somewhere and frankly, it is weird that this should occur at all nowadays, when pros are seen flying off monster booters one footed, a la ssx tricky!

strap both feet and i am affriad you look a bigger noob than if you covered your board with stomop pads!


----------



## Lift-ie-steeze (Feb 18, 2008)

At the hill I work at we require snowboarders to keep one foot unstrapped at all times on the lift. People who strap in while riding up first get a talkin to and if they continue to do it they may just get booted for the day. 
Paolo is right... just learn how to get off the lift one footed. It's really not that difficult.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

i have the same opinion, i don't do it, and i really don't think its that difficult to unstrap, but the people that were doing it at my slope, were the people that where tearing it up in the park and had been boarding for years, so i didn't really see a problem with it because there were no noobies to snowboarding tyring to do it.

but i do see your guys points and like i said i personally think its stupid and would never do it.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I think you should do it one footed. If you get off the lift and it's flat you could need that back foot to push your ass out of the unloading zone so you don't cause havoc with other people getting off behind you. And Paolo is right, pussaholic. You don't even get going fast enough to get hurt. That said I also live in Colorado and don't see it, but maybe we aren't a bunch of pussaholics :laugh:


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

That was pretty much my thought too, but i wanted to see how it was across the country. The only argument I can see is that maybe they don't want to sit down to strap in. But even then, I almost always strap while standing up. Most of the people I see doing it are good riders, so I think it's just laziness, or just trying to look cool.


----------



## blasphemy (Dec 17, 2007)

i dont't think theyre pussaholics , i am one of the ppl who never unstraps, and damn it ofcourse i can get off the lift one footed =p, but why bother unstrapping and holding the board with the unstrapeed foot on the lift and then laying it on the iron bar , then straping it back when u arrive, its pain in the ass , so i just keep em strapped .

some who works at the lifts prohibits that, others who knows u and knows that u wont cause trouble to other skiiers or boarders let me go unstrapped.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

To get on most lifts in Colorado you have to have one foot out of the binder. The only exceptions are poma and t bar lifts.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

First off, I've never got on or off a lift strapped in so don't just write this off as a questions from a stupid noob...it is an honest question. 

What is the big safty hazard with riding the lift strapped in? I could see getting on being a little difficult if you lose balance while the chair is coming, but I would think getting off the lift would be easier for most people if they were strapped in. You might see less people spilling ass off the lift if they were all strapped in. I guess the lifts with really flat off-loading areas could be problematic. 

I didn't realize it wasn't allowed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

schmitty34 said:


> What is the big safty hazard with riding the lift strapped in?


Because if you or someone else falls at the bottom of a lift, it's a helluva lot easier to get outta the way. Yes, less people might fall if they were strapped in, but someone is *always* going to fall.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

I strap in on the lift only when Im alone so I can just cruze down the hill with out stopping, but most of the time I have one foot in. The lift opperaters dont like it becuse if you fall it is harder for you to get out of the way, but I tell them to fuck off but that is just me!


----------



## junglecat1971 (Jan 14, 2008)

I've seen the two footed thing and let me tell you, those dudes were no puss-aholics. They were pretty good riders, buttered their way up to the lift and when they got off, I didn't see em anywhere cuz my azz was on the ground, bucklin up. Seems like a good idea if you can pull it off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

I strap in on the lift if it's like me and one of my friends. Personally, I think it's the way to go if you can, why waste time strapping at the top when you can just do it on the lift? I'm not saying that everyone should do it, but if you're good enough to be able to ride away from the lift more efficiently and not fall, I don't see a reason not to.

Oh, and sucking at getting off the lift one footed has nothing to do with it. I'm fine with that. It's just a more efficient method of strapping in.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

At Baker(west coast)you have to have one foot out to load,but have never been talked to about unloading strapped.We will strap in if there is just 2 of us on a quad,simply because we get board just sitting there.We also make a good effort to turn hard left/right just after unloading to get out of the way,but its never been a problem.

I've never even thought of it being lazy or attempting to avoid getting off with one foot.I sure as hell never thought it made me a "pussaholic" or a noob.Just seems to make unloading more efficient.

Interesting...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Metalhead505 said:


> The lift opperaters dont like it becuse if you fall it is harder for you to get out of the way, but I tell them to fuck off but that is just me!


You are a complete and total jackass snowboarder and make all of us look like a bunch of assholes. Those people don't make shit, even at the yuppiest of resorts, and they show up on Thanksgiving (unless you're on the east coast :cheeky4 Christmas, New Years Eve, New Years Day, Valentines day, and Easter (again if your not on the east coast :laugh. Don't be a dick, those people work for a pass and shit money so you can show up, act like a dickface, and tell them to fuck off. Why don't you fuck off and leave those poor working people alone. Go join a dickhead elitist sport like golf or something.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Goat said:


> At Baker(west coast)you have to have one foot out to load,but have never been talked to about unloading strapped.We will strap in if there is just 2 of us on a quad,simply because we get board just sitting there.We also make a good effort to turn hard left/right just after unloading to get out of the way,but its never been a problem.
> 
> I've never even thought of it being lazy or attempting to avoid getting off with one foot.I sure as hell never thought it made me a "pussaholic" or a noob.Just seems to make unloading more efficient.
> Interesting...


Oh and really I was just running with Paolo's "pussaholic theme" it is funny. Most anyone that would strap in on the lift would do it becuase they can't ride out of it otherwise, I'm not saying that is you neccesarily. If you need to skate somewhere it is a very inconvenient way to go and if a lifty tells you not to do it are you going to tell them to fuck off?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> You are a complete and total jackass snowboarder and make all of us look like a bunch of assholes. Those people don't make shit, even at the yuppiest of resorts, and they show up on Thanksgiving (unless you're on the east coast :cheeky4 Christmas, New Years Eve, New Years Day, Valentines day, and Easter (again if your not on the east coast :laugh. Don't be a dick, those people work for a pass and shit money so you can show up, act like a dickface, and tell them to fuck off. Why don't you fuck off and leave those poor working people alone. Go join a dickhead elitist sport like golf or something.


Im not the one that makes them work on that day, all they do is sit and what for someone to fall to stop the machine, shit a newborn could do that, but yes I am happy some retard we sit and opperat a machine for me. But not all opperators care it was just one at a shity Mt. He was a fat fucking dickhead. All of my friends and everyone else straped in on the lift but when I did it he yelled at me everytime, so I told him to fuck off. Why the hell do you care so goddam much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

You get your ticket pulled for this here in Big Montana.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Metalhead505 said:


> Im not the one that makes them work on that day, all they do is sit and what for someone to fall to stop the machine, shit a newborn could do that, but yes I am happy some retard we sit and opperat a machine for me. But not all opperators care it was just one at a shity Mt. He was a fat fucking dickhead. All of my friends and everyone else straped in on the lift but when I did it he yelled at me everytime, so I told him to fuck off. Why the hell do you care so goddam much.


No you don't make them work on that day, they do it because it is their job which exists to serve you. So you told one dude to fuck off, and that makes you better. I love that quote "but yes I am happy some retard we sit and opperat a machine for me. But not all opperators care it was just one at a shity Mt. He was a fat fucking dickhead" maybe you were just trashed and being an asshole. Sorry, he doesn't want to lose his job because you can't get off a lift with your back foot out of your binding. When you go to a beach do you tell the lifeguard to fuck off because you litter on the beach? When a cop stops you for speeding do you tell him to fuck off? These people are just doing their jobs and 90% of them are riders just like us, and it's even worse to let skiers see snowboarders act like that. It's a privelage to be on the mountain on a board, and they can take it away if a bunch of little fucks like you start yelling at everyone that works there. That is why I care so much. Get a job as a lifty, you aren't just pushing buttons you are monitoring morons like you that can't negotiate a lift well enough to get off with one foot and follow the rules like every other sane adult does.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> The only exceptions are poma and t bar lifts.


you'll love eurolandia then.

all lifts = all one footed.

those who strap in both ARE pussaholics.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

it is amusing to me, to read claims of being bored on the chair or expressing a desire for efficiency when off loading.

as if binding one foot was so elaborate and time consuming...!?

point is, these people who are in such a rush to be _stimulated and speedy_, are probably the exact same people who will get off the chair, slide off and then sit in the middle of the piste for 30 minutes talking bollocks and trying to look _kewl_.

point is, it is a pussaholic thing to do, coz skating can and will feel awkward and it hurts your ego to feel as such. 

you may not crash when off loading but the people in front of you might. the off ramp might be iced or chopped up or blocked entirely. one foot out allows you to go left, right, backwards and all other which ways. fully strapped does not.

such possible situations are obvious and if you are a good rider, then skating should never be a problem.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

The opposite is also true, why bother strapping-in when going down the bunny or a green run, just ride one-footed and while eating pizza or drinking a monster...I used to think how do they do that...but the other day, went from the lodge to a lift a 1/3 mile away one-footed drinking my coffee...or why even have bindings, just snow skate.


----------



## Lift-ie-steeze (Feb 18, 2008)

I love this thread. It's interesting to hear the different perspectives and to hear what places actually enforce this rule. I think it's funny that people keep referring to people who strap in on the lift as noobs, because in all honesty I used to do it too... back when I started snowboarding... when I was a noob  
Never do it anymore though. At my local hill I more or less have to skate somewhere after getting off the lift and it's just less work than the duck walk. Not to mention it's the RULES! Actually as a liftie, unless it's really busy or you just suck at it, I could care less if people ride strapped or not. My only motivation to give people shit about it is that I catch flack if my boss sees it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Metalhead505 said:


> Im not the one that makes them work on that day, all they do is sit and what for someone to fall to stop the machine, shit a newborn could do that, but yes I am happy some retard we sit and opperat a machine for me. But not all opperators care it was just one at a shity Mt. He was a fat fucking dickhead. All of my friends and everyone else straped in on the lift but when I did it he yelled at me everytime, so I told him to fuck off. Why the hell do you care so goddam much.


people that act like you are the reason there are still 3 resorts that dont allow snowboarding.



> you may not crash when off loading but the people in front of you might. the off ramp might be iced or chopped up or blocked entirely. one foot out allows you to go left, right, backwards and all other which ways. fully strapped does not.


Also at least where i go on a busy day there are alot of folks who hang out right in front of the lift so you may not be able to just ride off. Having the back foot unstrapped lets you get out of the way if you cant just ride off. Making the next person getting off the lifts life a little easyier.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

i tried it one time. not to make it easier getting off the lift though. i was curious if i could just ride off and head straight down the mountain. it was wicked uncomfortable and felt like it would be easy to get caught and brake an ankle / leg / face / someone else's face.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been told to "screw off" for doing my job - made me want to punch the kid in the face. No I am not a lift operator, but anyone doing their job ought to be given infinitely more respect than those who don't do their part and make others pick up the slack or be punished for it. Do the simple things you ought to and make life easier for everyone. If that means following a rule to not strap in, so be it. I'll bend or break rules, but only when I'm the only one that is affected.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> Oh and really I was just running with Paolo's "pussaholic theme" it is funny. Most anyone that would strap in on the lift would do it becuase they can't ride out of it otherwise, I'm not saying that is you neccesarily. If you need to skate somewhere it is a very inconvenient way to go and if a lifty tells you not to do it are you going to tell them to fuck off?


Pussaholic IS damn funny.And hell no,I would never tell a lifty to fuck off.

It's interesting to see what a hot button this subject is for some people(PaoloSmythe:cheeky4.

In two years of riding,I have never heard one word about it being good or bad and have never been talked to by a lifty.One time it was really dead with no lift lines and my buddy just rode up to the chair stapped.Lifty was really cool about it,just said-dude,gotta foot out to get on.

This is TOTALY why I came to this site-to learn stuff just like this.Now I WILL feel like a pussaholic or noob if I do it again,and will tell my buddies to get their shit together!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

i strap both feet in if there is room on the chair for me but when theres a full chair i just do the one footer. I dont think your a pussy if u strap both feet in, it could be dangerous if you somehow fell infront of the chair while unloading and it malled you. its nice to just get off the lift and start cruising. either way its all good


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> ...such as the noob next to you falling into you and knocking you off balance.



That happened to me this Saturday. The guy next to me tried to grab on to me to stop himself from falling. I dragged my back foot in the snow which slowed me down, he kept going, face panted, and i skated away.


----------

